
Blots: A simple paper-based storage format - im_dario
https://github.com/lf94/blots
======
_jn
w/r/g/b/c/m/y/k is 2^3 and would allow 1byte→3dot with little parity, or 4dot
with a bunch of extra parity.

------
tony-allan
What is the storage density?

